
Flexbox playground - hbhakhra
http://codepen.io/enxaneta/full/adLPwv/
======
hbhakhra
This is a pretty awesome tool to visualize the various flexbox properties.
This and [http://flexboxfroggy.com/](http://flexboxfroggy.com/) are the most
creative tools I've seen to learn flexbox.

